# Ne vs Ni?



## 566773 (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi! This is my first post here. I’ve been so confused on my mbti type and the cognitive functions for a while, so I decided to finally ask! 
I can’t decide if I’m Ne or Ni dominant even after looking at articles. I strongly relate to both of them. I think I use these more than any of the cognitive functions, but I know it doesn’t work like that haha.
I’ve taken many tests and my results always fluctuate between ENFP, ENTP, INFJ, and INTJ. I’ve even had my loved ones try to take the test based on their image of who I am. My dad got ENFP for me, my mom got INFJ, and my friend got ENTP. 
As you can see, I’m very confused😭.Can anyone explain how to determine whether I’m Ne or Ni dominant? Or the major differences and commonalities between the types I listed above? Thank you!


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Read relevant chapters devoted to these function-types from C.G. Jung's "Psychological Types".
No point in trying to choose one over the other without knowing what these constructs even are.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Ne is diverent and Ni is convergent.


----------



## Willow Breeze (Aug 6, 2021)

bulyn said:


> Hi! This is my first post here. I’ve been so confused on my mbti type and the cognitive functions for a while, so I decided to finally ask!
> I can’t decide if I’m Ne or Ni dominant even after looking at articles. I strongly relate to both of them. I think I use these more than any of the cognitive functions, but I know it doesn’t work like that haha.
> I’ve taken many tests and my results always fluctuate between ENFP, ENTP, INFJ, and INTJ. I’ve even had my loved ones try to take the test based on their image of who I am. My dad got ENFP for me, my mom got INFJ, and my friend got ENTP.
> As you can see, I’m very confused😭.Can anyone explain how to determine whether I’m Ne or Ni dominant? Or the major differences and commonalities between the types I listed above? Thank you!


Hi bulyn,

Although we use all eight functions, we tend to use certain ones by default, when we don't have to because of school, work, etc. Think back to when you were very young, not just the present.

*Ne*
1) Is divergent -- takes one idea and creates many iterations of it, uses that one idea as a jumping board for many others; always sees a better option. This happens all at once, without conscious effort when dominant.
2) When writing, an essay for example, will jump right in and begin it, revising as you go.

*Ni*
1) Is convergent -- takes many ideas, even if they have no apparent relation to one another, and synthesizes them into one whole, sees the unity in the different ideas. This happens without conscious effort.
2) When writing, an essay for example, will write it in your head first.

Have you taken *Dr. Dario Nardi*'s free test to help determine your cognitive functions? Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes. You might find it of some help.

Welcome to the site, by the way! It's always nice to have new people in our community.


----------



## Ohndot (Apr 12, 2015)

An Ni user will see a singular idea of what's implied in a state of affairs and will tend to stick with that first impression. An Ne user will not be satisfied with the initial impression and ask themselves what possible alternative implications there are.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Ohndot said:


> An Ni user will see a singular idea of what's implied in a state of affairs and will tend to stick with that first impression. An Ne user will not be satisfied with the initial impression and ask themselves what possible alternative implications there are.


Not exhaustive / misleading description, which makes Ni into just a more lazy version of Ne.

Ne vs Ni isn't about divergence/convergence, it is exactly the same function (Intuition). Difference is in the priority : object->subject vs subject->object.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Link to Jung’s Psychological Types

Intuition focuses on possibilities, rather than simply what’s empirical. What ultimately differentiates Ne and Ni is their orientation (which is where the popular divergent/convergent example is coming from).

Extroverted - orientated by the object / objective data
Introverted - subjective factors (ie also views the external data but selects subjective factors to come up with eventual conclusion)

I suggest you just read the link above. It’ll explain better than anyone here can.


----------



## Ohndot (Apr 12, 2015)

Allostasis said:


> Not exhaustive / misleading description, which makes Ni into just a more lazy version of Ne.
> 
> Ne vs Ni isn't about divergence/convergence, it is exactly the same function (Intuition). Difference is in the priority : object->subject vs subject->object.


Yes, it's an over simplified description... I think about Ni/Ne in terms of what they look like. Thanks.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Find some creative friends for a brainstorm session.
If you are that type of person that has an idea and wants to follow it straight away, may be Ni.
If you are that type of person that has more ideas and has to decide which to follow, may be Ne.

Or better: talk to a 100% certified Ne-user. If you are tired after 10 minutes, it may be Ni. If you can keep up the pace and your energy level increases, it may be Ne.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Every now and again, it's fun to take these tests to see if anything is different. Nope.


impulsenine said:


> Find some creative friends for a brainstorm session.
> If you are that type of person that has an idea and wants to follow it straight away, may be Ni.
> If you are that type of person that has more ideas and has to decide which to follow, may be Ne.
> 
> Or better: talk to a 100% certified Ne-user. If you are tired after 10 minutes, it may be Ni. If you can keep up the pace and your energy level increases, it may be Ne.


I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Every now and again, it's fun to take these tests to see if anything is different. Nope.
> 
> 
> I'm your huckleberry.
> ...


Dudeeeee, you're so low on Fe, like... do you think you are allowed to use emoticons from now on? NO NO NO! 🤫
Ya need to pump those feelings!

Here, take a hug! That will built an extra layer of feeeeeellliiiingsssss! 🤗


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

bulyn said:


> Hi! This is my first post here. I’ve been so confused on my mbti type and the cognitive functions for a while, so I decided to finally ask!
> I can’t decide if I’m Ne or Ni dominant even after looking at articles. I strongly relate to both of them. I think I use these more than any of the cognitive functions, but I know it doesn’t work like that haha.
> I’ve taken many tests and my results always fluctuate between ENFP, ENTP, INFJ, and INTJ. I’ve even had my loved ones try to take the test based on their image of who I am. My dad got ENFP for me, my mom got INFJ, and my friend got ENTP.
> As you can see, I’m very confused😭.Can anyone explain how to determine whether I’m Ne or Ni dominant? Or the major differences and commonalities between the types I listed above? Thank you!


Ni tends to like to try one new idea at a time, whereas, Ne brainstorms multiple ideas at a time and has to sort through them to try and figure out the best one for the situation.

I don't know if it makes any difference, but as a 5w6 So/Sx 584 ENTP who spent 4 years in the military, and has a post-graduate degree, my usual tendency is to select the best option I have at any given moment and roll with it, and bet on my ability to adapt as I go. Adapt, improvise, overcome. My training takes over and I simply know what to do. I'll collapse in a puddle after the crisis is over (and the adrenalin wears off). I'm REALLY good at facing down unforeseen events, but the everyday mundane things, not so much. I'm the guy you want at your side when plans go awry. 









7 Differences Between Ne and Ni Users


This is our third installment in a series. It all began with 11 Differences Between Te and Ti Users, which gained some traffic, prompting us to write 11 Differences Between Si and Se Users. After this one, we’ll just have the feeling functions left. Anyway, as before, this article will be...




practicaltyping.com













Introverted Intuition versus Extroverted Intuition — Bold Introvert


Without further ado, we’re diving into the remaining two cognitive functions—the Intuition functions! As a refresher, there are four total Perceiving functions: Introverted Sensing (Si), Extroverted Sensing (Se), Introverted Intuition (Ni), and Extroverted Intuition (Ne) […}




boldintrovert.com













Concrete examples of Ne vs Ni in action


I thought it would be great to make a thread dedicated to concrete examples of these two functions in action in real life situations. People are often confused about the difference between these two and typology websites rarely give concrete examples.




www.personalitycafe.com






__
https://weirdfella.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F116351516599


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

From what I know so far, I could be entirely wrong though...

Ni: What end? 
Ne: What if?

I use Ni and it often happens I get side-tracked with all kinds of other ideas, but I almost always get back to the "main-track" when I just make notes "this new idea might be good to look into..."

Get all aboard the Nx-express, choo-choo! 

Ni: Prepare for a destination ride!
Ne: Prepare for a scenic ride!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

impulsenine said:


> Dudeeeee, you're so low on Fe, like... do you think you are allowed to use emoticons from now on? NO NO NO! 🤫
> Ya need to pump those feelings!
> 
> Here, take a hug! That will built an extra layer of feeeeeellliiiingsssss! 🤗


I've been deprived of human companionship for quite some time, I'm afraid I need to recharge that function.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I've been deprived of human companionship for quite some time, I'm afraid I need to recharge that function.


Start with feelings toward yourself then direct them toward others. It's easier that way and more genuine. 
True love comes from self-love, therefore a person with a bad self-esteem cannot be able of love, either receiving or giving.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

impulsenine said:


> Start with feelings toward yourself then direct them toward others. It's easier that way and more genuine.
> True love comes from self-love, therefore a person with a bad self-esteem cannot be able of love, either receiving or giving.


I've just been in a cloud of grey for the last year or so. I don't think I'm low on self-esteem. I just don't have much use for feelings atm.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I've just been in a cloud of grey for the last year or so. I don't think I'm low on self-esteem. I just don't have much use for feelings atm.


I didn't say that. I don't think you're low either.
Find the use, lol.
Feelings can conquer at any moment .

Reason hold no power in front of intense feelings.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

impulsenine said:


> I didn't say that. I don't think you're low either.
> Find the use, lol.
> Feelings can conquer at any moment .
> 
> Reason hold no power in front of intense feelings.


Oh, I think I've been hiding from my feelings for years. When I was little, they were too big for me to handle, so I put them in a box deep in my psyche and covered them up. I'm seeking professional help.


----------



## 566773 (Aug 9, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Every now and again, it's fun to take these tests to see if anything is different. Nope.
> 
> 
> I'm your huckleberry.
> ...


I’ve taken it before and gotten enfp, but I didn’t really understand the questions. I just took it again! All these replies have been helping me a lot and I think I’m slowly starting to figure everything out.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Like others already suggested above, I suggest too - read about Jung's psych types and you'll get it, which one you relate and which not, also if you relate to something else even more.

There's no much point to ponder around mbti functions as they don't explain how user actually experiences those processes, it's more about a mix of external behaviours (which often aren't even correctly interpreted) not how actual intuition works. And often that mix of external behaviours is nothing else than huge mess and confusion because it's not easy to see yourself objectively.


----------

